# Welcome Horse.com Refugees!



## Arrow

Thanks! It's very nice here, and I've been posting! I'm sure I'll stick around when we get our old forum back!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Arrow said:


> Thanks! It's very nice here, and I've been posting! I'm sure I'll stick around when we get our old forum back!


We'll be glad to have you! And if you have any ideas on how to make this forum better check out the Suggestions forum. We all love hearing new suggestions!


----------



## Vegashorselady

LOL, thanks for the warm welcome! This forum has a very friendly atmosphere and I think I'm going to like it here.


----------



## BustersRyder

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Solon

I knew you guys would like it here!


----------



## Equine_Woman

Aww thank you!!!! This place seems very nice!!! I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone here!!! I was certainly going through withdrawls until I found this place!! Lol.


----------



## Jamie Anne

Thanks for the welcome! I like it here too!


----------



## OutRiding01

Ahh, I've missed everyone! I'm going crazy, thank goodness I found this place or I might have lost it! I miss our old smileys though, lol :wink: .


----------



## JackieB

OutRiding01 said:


> Ahh, I've missed everyone! I'm going crazy, thank goodness I found this place or I might have lost it! I miss our old smileys though, lol :wink: .


Yay! It's Outriding!!!!! Welcome. Woo! Hoo!


----------



## JackieB

BustersRyder said:


> Thanks for the welcome.


Hi, Busters! Nice to see you.


----------



## OutRiding01

JackieB said:


> OutRiding01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I've missed everyone! I'm going crazy, thank goodness I found this place or I might have lost it! I miss our old smileys though, lol :wink: .
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! It's Outriding!!!!! Welcome. Woo! Hoo!
Click to expand...

Woot woot, Jackie B! Yesss, everything is right with the world again!


----------



## dangergurly9

Thanks for the welcome.  Seems to be a lot of friendly people here and some great advice. I am looking forward to hearing more of what everyone has to say.


----------



## danastark

What happened with the other forum??

Anyways, glad to find this one!!


----------



## Arrow

Noone knows! Good to see you here!


----------



## shiver

Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## DashAwayAll

The other place went .....


----------



## Syble413

Hey everyone! Thanks for the warm welcome.  

I don't know about you all, but I was kind-of lost without having a forum to check-in to each night.


----------



## Syble413

DashAwayAll said:


> The other place went .....



:lol: Dashie, we told you NOT to press the red button!!! :wink:


----------



## JackieB

Syble413 said:


> Hey everyone! Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> I don't know about you all, but I was kind-of lost without having a forum to check-in to each night.


Syble413! Great to see you!


----------



## JackieB

[/quote]
Woot woot, Jackie B! Yesss, everything is right with the world again![/quote]

Awwww, what a nice thing to say.   Thank you for your kind words, Outriding.


----------



## DashAwayAll

mlkarel2010 said:


> And feel free to just hang in this thread. :quote]
> 
> :shock: Oh no. We have cooties and have been quarantined.


----------



## Syble413

Hey JackieB! Nice to 'see' you too!


----------



## JackieB

Solon,
You and the warpony are sort of our fearless leaders over here. Well, with the help of Bunzilla, Rommie, and the bird. What are we going to do if/when the old forum comes back up? 

I'm a patient person, but I'll admit that I'm annoyed with how horse.com is handling this situation. It sort of reminds me of some of the scholarship problems. 

I can understand a technical problem, even a difficult one that takes a long time to resolve. But it wouldn't be difficult at all to put a daily update at the URL for us so that we know when to expect to be able to access the forum again. That would take less than five minutes a day for someone to do. Either horse.com isn't aware of how important a social networking site such as the forum is to regular visitors, or they aren't too concerned about it. Either way, it's not good. 

I've spent the majority of my career in sales and marketing. And one thing I've found to be absolutely true and easy to understand is that customers (which we certainly are to horse.com even though the forum isn't specifically a revenue-generating product) will stick with you through *A LOT * as long as you don't leave them in the dark. It's imperative to face the music and give your customers news, even if it's bad.


----------



## Solon

I don't think they care. Storm or not, over a week down is a pretty good show about their IT abilities - or rather, lack of. Maybe a blessing in disguise.

I've emailed several time and get the EXACT same message of they are working on it. 

I've been mostly lurking here the past couple of months, but it's a super nice place. Even if the old place gets back up and running, I'm sticking around here too. The people are very laid back. Not uptight. But then, the issues with the uptight people have landed at another forum. HA HA HA HA!


----------



## JackieB

Solon said:


> I don't think they care. Storm or not, over a week down is a pretty good show about their IT abilities - or rather, lack of. Maybe a blessing in disguise.
> 
> I've emailed several time and get the EXACT same message of they are working on it.
> 
> I've been mostly lurking here the past couple of months, but it's a super nice place. Even if the old place gets back up and running, I'm sticking around here too. The people are very laid back. Not uptight. But then, the issues with the uptight people have landed at another forum. HA HA HA HA!


Thanks. This is a nice forum. I don't really feel that I can afford time for two forums, but I guess I could cut my time in half at each one. The again, if horse.com doesn't get it going again soon, it might be a moot point anyway.


----------



## Solon

When this forum went down, they had a note up quicky about what happened with the downtime. That's pretty cool.


----------



## mlkarel2010

DashAwayAll said:


> :shock: Oh no. We have cooties and have been quarantined.


Your not being quarantined, unless you want to be :wink: 

Glad you guys all made it here! I have to admit we're pretty cool so you guys will fit right in! 8)


----------



## TopFeature

mlkarel2010 said:


> DashAwayAll said:
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Oh no. We have cooties and have been quarantined.
> 
> 
> 
> Your not being quarantined, unless you want to be :wink:
> 
> Glad you guys all made it here! I have to admit we're pretty cool so you guys will fit right in! 8)
Click to expand...

No no, dashie has cooties... We quarantine her! 

Its hard to get used to a new lay out *sniffles*


----------



## Solon

Hey Feature - this isn't horse.com it's horseforum.com. The other forum is still down, not sure when it'll be back up again.

Glad you are here!


----------



## JackieB

TopFeature said:


> Its hard to get used to a new lay out *sniffles*


Oh quite your whinin' and start postin'.   Tee! Hee! 

It's a little different at first, but you'll get used to it pretty quickly. 

We need ALOK. Someone go round her up! Oh, and SMS, too! And PL. And Dakota. And everyone....


----------



## JackieB

TopFeature said:


> Its hard to get used to a new lay out *sniffles*


Oh quit your whinin' and start postin'.   Tee! Hee! 

It's a little different at first, but you'll get used to it pretty quickly. 

We need ALOK. Someone go round her up! Oh, and SMS, too! And PL. And Dakota. And everyone....


----------



## jazzyrider

lol you seem like a great bunch of people which is great  just think you might have a new layout but you have all your old friends plus a bunch of new ones  we're a pretty cool bunch here so you should fit right in


----------



## Solon

I found ALOK myspace page and told her where we were! So hopefully she'll check on it and hopefully I got the right person. Looks like the right horse on her page!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! Welcome! Do you mean howrse.com or horse.com? Lol, I'm confused. Anyway welcome to the new comers from thast land!


----------



## VAHorseGurl

OutRiding01 said:


> Ahh, I've missed everyone! I'm going crazy, thank goodness I found this place or I might have lost it! I miss our old smileys though, lol :wink: .


OMG! I was totally feeling the same way!! :shock: :lol: 

Thank you for the warm welcome! Really enjoying it over here. 

~Kerri & Pete


----------



## Remali

Thank you for the nice welcome here! I love it here already!

It really is too bad that horse.com doesn't put up some kind of notice about the forum (i.e. that they're working on it, etc.) it's just good sevice to let the forumers know what is going on. I also emailed them, just got the reply that they are "working on it".

At any rate, it's good to be here!


----------



## rums_mom

What about me JackieB, what about me?

I'm here too! 










The longer the other forum is down the worse it will be for them, as far as I am concerned this just shows another aspect of their lack of concerns for their customers. A whole week? I just hope our private info was not compromised. Was it just the forum or HorseSupply and SLT too? Guess we will never get a straight answer from them...............
And Hunterseat? Can anyone get in contact with her?


----------



## rums_mom

JackieB said:


> Syble413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> I don't know about you all, but I was kind-of lost without having a forum to check-in to each night.
> 
> 
> 
> Syble413! Great to see you!
Click to expand...

Yay! Syble's here...glad you made it over.


----------



## Saint No Angel

Thank you cheval!

lol here I am! Anyone miss me? 

I like this place! How did we find it? At least we have a place to come to hang out til the h.com forum is fixed! 

Just in time too! I was having forum withdrawl issues!!


----------



## Saint No Angel

I saw that Horseless joined right after me. 

Anyone told Caitlin and Taylor about this place?


----------



## Solon

I can't figure out how to get ahold of Caitlin. 

I'll check their youtube pages and see if I can reach them.

Glad you are here!


----------



## Syble413

rums_mom said:


> Yay! Syble's here...glad you made it over.


Hey rums_mom! 

Ummm..........has anyone warned these nice people about horseless?? :lol: :wink: 
Just kidding horseless. Glad you are here!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

Don't worry RUM... JackieB missed me too... Guess you know your importance in a place! LOL. 

Anyway HEY everyone. Glad to see everyone slowly making it here. I, too, like Solon have been lurking this page for a few weeks before the forum went down. I like this place. Very friendly & very user friendly!!  Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## TopFeature

Solon said:


> Hey Feature - this isn't horse.com it's horseforum.com. The other forum is still down, not sure when it'll be back up again.
> 
> Glad you are here!


I know, I ment to say different forum I guess...


----------



## JackieB

rums_mom said:


> What about me JackieB, what about me?
> 
> I'm here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, you know I think you're the greatest, rums_mom. I'm positive that I posted a joyous welcome for you somewhere here. Anyway, it's great to see you!


----------



## JackieB

BrwnEyedGrl said:


> Don't worry RUM... JackieB missed me too... Guess you know your importance in a place! LOL.
> 
> No! No! No! I'm soooo sorry. I'll have trouble sleeping if I think someone might be disappointed that I overlooked him/her! Well, maybe except for horseless.  No, even him.
> 
> Sorry, BrwnEyedGrl! Welcome. Great to see you!


----------



## JackieB

Saint No Angel said:


> Thank you cheval!
> 
> lol here I am! Anyone miss me?


Of course we missed you! Don't be silly. And Sedona, Jeezitsjacki, IrisGreen, Jungle, SMS, and everyone. 

iheart and laredo showed up on the other forum. I won't mention it here out of respect for this one, but it's not hard to find. They are doing well.


----------



## Gaited07

Thank you for the warm welcome.

Its nice to see some familar faces (avatars LOL) here!


----------



## rums_mom

Welcome Gaited07. Love your avatar! Is that one of your horses?


----------



## Remali

Glad to see so many people made it over here!


----------



## rums_mom

I just saw Ryle posting on another thread so she is here too!

Have you see the "Your barn" section? It is really cool......


----------



## mlkarel2010

rums_mom said:


> I just saw Ryle posting on another thread so she is here too!
> 
> Have you see the "Your barn" section? It is really cool......


Ryle has been here for a very long time actually. She hangs out in the health section mostly.

Yup the "Your Barn" section is New. Thanks to our wonderful Administrator :wink: 

We have a chat room too!


----------



## Gaited07

rums_mom said:


> Welcome Gaited07. Love your avatar! Is that one of your horses?



Hi Rums_mom 

Yes, this is my gelding. We are trying the western style of stumpin since we don't have any tree stumps LOL!


----------



## mlle_beau

Hey everyone! I'm finally over here, I was having forum withdrawls too, lol, so I'm glad I found so many familiar faces here!


----------



## JackieB

mlle_beau said:


> Hey everyone! I'm finally over here, I was having forum withdrawls too, lol, so I'm glad I found so many familiar faces here!


Welcome! Great to see you here.


----------



## Solon

Gaited is here!!!

I like the new your barn feature. Can't wait to get some time to play around with it.

And the chat feature is fun too. I've been on it a couple of times. 

After two weeks (I think) they let you join in so it'll be lots of fun having a bunch of people to talk too.


----------



## jeezitsjacki

hi!! im here too. hope we get everyone back together soon.. I miss the forum. its hard jumping in to another place.. but hopefully ill figure it out soon. thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## JackieB

jeezitsjacki said:


> hi!! im here too. hope we get everyone back together soon.. I miss the forum. its hard jumping in to another place.. but hopefully ill figure it out soon. thanks for the warm welcome


Jacki's here! Look everyone, it's Jacki!!! Woo! Hoo! Welcome, Jacki! Regards to Ben.


----------



## iheartcloudnine

I'm here! =)


----------



## palogal

I'm here too! So, no one has a clue what's up over there huh? Oh well, it seems like here the mods are a lot better, they don't act like kindergarten teachers and run around trying to take recess away. I like it!!!


----------



## JackieB

iheartcloudnine said:


> I'm here! =)


Hey, iheart! Great to see you!


----------



## JackieB

palogal said:


> I'm here too! So, no one has a clue what's up over there huh? Oh well, it seems like here the mods are a lot better, they don't act like kindergarten teachers and run around trying to take recess away. I like it!!!


Hi, palogal! Nice to see you here.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Welcome all


----------



## mlkarel2010

palogal said:


> I'm here too! So, no one has a clue what's up over there huh? Oh well, it seems like here the mods are a lot better, they don't act like kindergarten teachers and run around trying to take recess away. I like it!!!


hahahaha, sorry, that's hillarious!

I love our mods


----------



## FatSpottedAppy

Hey guys.  So many horse.com people!


----------



## Cat

Well I'm here. Not sure if that is a good thing. :roll: I was away from horse.com for a while on another forum (still there and see a few wandering onto there as well), came back and started posting again on a more regular basis and all of a sudden everyone went buh bye. I was thinking everyone ran from me! Maybe I brokeded it. :shock:


----------



## Remali

lol..... Well, I see that horse.com appears to be up and running again, altho I like it here so I will post on both!


----------



## Cat

From what I have seen so far around here, I like it here too. I also like the extra features like the barn and look forward to the chat.


----------



## rums_mom

I look forward to the chat too.


----------



## palogal

I think it's down again.


----------



## Arrow

Yep, I think so, too.


----------



## Vegashorselady

Yup, I think it is.


----------



## Arrow

Maybe it's down to fix the last of the glitches--cross your fingers! Just when I was getting great advice about a health issue...


----------



## Vegashorselady

I hope so! Oh well, at least now I have an "evacuation" plan in case of emergencies. :lol:


----------



## shiver

I wanted to make sure it wasn't me. I hate that this is happening. I'm house sitting and it has been fun lounging around on the forum all day. Good thing the people here like us. 

And Arrow i'm with you. I want my edit botton back.

Any changes in Arrow?


----------



## GracieNHopie

Hi guys!!
It's All4grace!! I had to use a different screenname as I registered here a long time ago but forgot my username! lol I have to registered with my secondary email. 

I was so upset as I went to post about my FANTASTIC day with Gracie and the forum was down! :-( 
But I'm glad I found you!!
I will now find a nice place to post about my WONDERFUL day!


----------



## Remali

Glad to see we're all still here.......{{waves to everyone}}


----------



## shiver

All4 glad to see you. Good thing we stated the thread about where we when in the big crash. Maybe more people will remember and join also.

Now I will go look for that thread.


----------



## CountryGirl43

Hello all...I finally made it here....I went to horse.com but the site is down AGAIN!

This seems like a nice forum, I can't wait to get the hang of things here!


----------



## Solon

Yeah!!! Country and Gracie are here!!!!


You guys will LOVE It here. Just post for a couple of weeks and you get to start chatting. Really cool features - easy pic upload.

I find the easiest way to keep up on current posts is to click the "posts since my last visit" on the top right hand corner of the main page.


----------



## lgrides

Couldn't figure out if it was me or my computer as I've not had time lately to go online and decided to search around and found this and yes I'll have to learn this site to. :lol:


----------



## DashAwayAll

Dashie doesn't care! Wheeeeeeeee! We have moved to a new home. Poopie on that other place. Poopie on them for letting 12 y/o kiddies post about their pretty pink pony crap all day long . < gaggin and retching>


----------



## Arrow

DashAwayAll said:


> Dashie doesn't care! Wheeeeeeeee! We have moved to a new home. Poopie on that other place. Poopie on them for letting 12 y/o kiddies post about their pretty pink pony crap all day long . < gaggin and retching>


Coke...computer screen...*shakes fist*


----------



## Solon

Gatorade... choking... ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Syble413

GracieNHopie said:


> Hi guys!!
> It's All4grace!! I had to use a different screenname as I registered here a long time ago but forgot my username! lol I have to registered with my secondary email.
> 
> I was so upset as I went to post about my FANTASTIC day with Gracie and the forum was down! :-(
> But I'm glad I found you!!
> I will now find a nice place to post about my WONDERFUL day!


Glad you are here Grace! After you tell them about your wonderful day you have got to show them your "equestrian fashion designs"........Those pictures were great!


----------



## JackieB

Great to see you, CountryGirl, Grace!


----------



## Gaited07

Welcome to Countrygirl and Grace. What took ya so long??


----------



## DashAwayAll

Hiya Gracie.


----------



## lacyloo

jeezz why is horse forum messing up again ? lol
Im bored...
:twisted:


----------



## rums_mom

I agree Grace you must post your "horse couture" and picts of those fancy fly thingies you made for Hope.....LOL.....those were great.


----------



## nascarcats

Hi everyone,

It is nice to know there is a community out there for us "horse happy" people. :lol:


----------



## Horserider

Hi everyone! I've decided to join my fellow horse.com refugees here. Thanks for making us feel welcome.


----------



## Vidaloco

Just wanted to come in and comment on the edit button. We had to make a time limit on making changes to a post, I think its 30 min. 
It was done to help keep someone from removing a whole post and disrupting the flow of a thread. 
Say someone opened a thread asking a question and then a week later deleted the question. It would be a little confusing. If you have something you want removed like some personal information or something like that, please PM a mod and we can take care of it for you.


----------



## CountryGirl43

Hey all....How can I tell if everyone is on here? I know...I should research the site, but I am limited on time....LOL

Usually I could go to the main page and find out if anyone I knew was on the forum....um at the other place.


----------



## CountryGirl43

Oh crap...never mind... I found it. I am such an air head today! :roll:


----------



## Godwit

okay so i'm a little late but here i am! i wasn't expecting this kind of welcome, thank you! I'm so glad my old friends are here! yay!


----------



## farmers_wife

Hello Everyone, It is Farmers_wife.  I am so glad I found you all. I will have to get shesmyshadow over here. I am really liking this site.


----------



## brogan

i was never a part of the other community, however i am finding this place to be very warm and welcoming


----------



## dame_wolf

Been here a couple of days and figured I should pop in here and say hi. Seen a couple of familiar faces since joining and now I'm seeing more. This place seems nice, I'll prob post to both sites.


----------



## Arrow

Howdy, howdy, newbies! It's nice here, Solon steered me this way, and I haven't regretted it! With the Dashie/MsEddi thread to make me smile, it feels like coming home!


----------



## paintedcity

Oh wow, just looky all those faces I know. Hiiiiiii
I made it


----------



## CountryGirl43

Yay!!!! It's Vicki!!! I see you finally made it!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## shesmyshadow

farmers_wife said:


> Hello Everyone, It is Farmers_wife.  I am so glad I found you all. I will have to get shesmyshadow over here. I am really liking this site.


She got me. I wasn't going to join another forum because I already spend WAY too much time on the other one. LOL. :roll: Now it looks like I have 2 forums to keep up with. 

Hi everyone!! *waves*


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

Welcome to all the new ones that posted since I last been on this post!!! Glad to see the others hopin on over!! 

This is a nice forum. Everyone is really nice & very respectful.


----------



## KiwiRyder

Hey guys anyone miss me? No I understand hehe sooo many of us this forum seems great When do we get to chat?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

WELCOMEEEEEEEEE EVERYONEEE!!


----------



## Vidaloco

2 weeks or 15 posts whichever comes first for the chat to kick in


----------



## Johnswife

I've finally arrived!! Sorry it took so long. Things have been rather upside down, but we'll save that for another day. But Dashie has kept me updated!! Thanks co-wife!! 

So, who brought the tater salad and straight jackets?? And woozles - do we get woozles here??


----------



## doc_western

hi everyone!!!  i like it here- everybody's so welcoming.
the other forum hasn't been working for me today...anyone else having problems w/ it? :?


----------



## Cat

It hasn't been working for me either.


----------



## jeezitsjacki

maybe.. god forbid.. they are actually fixing it?!?! dare i speak of such a thing??haha


----------



## Cat

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## jeezitsjacki

haha no kidding Cat..


----------



## DashAwayAll

Poo on that other place! Poo on it, I say!

**waves at Ronnie. ** Hiya sweetlips. How's our hubby today?? I have sure missed inside wife!


----------



## Solon

They said they would be fixing it over a weekend so maybe they are finally doing that.


----------



## palogal

Yup, down again. Although I'm not a regular there anymore I can't help but check on the CC every once in a while. It's comical.


----------



## EnglishGuy

horse.com is down again, its kind of frustrating now that it goes out almost weekly.

I've been on here peeking around, I think I may need to just move on over here!


----------



## palogal

The last time it worked it seemed like that mod that always thinks he/she has to micromanage everything had left again. One of the know-it-all children seems to have quieted as well. Ah well, I've expanded my horizons to the fugly forum and even :gulp: COTH and they have been interesting.


----------



## Cat

Whe the heck are you talking about palogal?

I gotta say, it better be fixed this time or I'm done for good over there.


----------



## paintedcity

Really gets irritating when horse.com keeps going down.

FYI for those of you following the truck post, I did not get the truck.
The numbers did not work out in my best interest. 

Hope all of you are doing fine. 

Miss ya.


----------



## jeezitsjacki

sorry about the truck! ya it is frustrating.. but I dont want to start over as a new poster at another forum.. people are just starting to look at my posts and ive been there almost a year! haha 

but if everything isnt fixed when it comes back.. I will not be going back there most likely.. im sick of it


----------



## JackieB

jeezitsjacki said:


> .. people are just starting to look at my posts and ive been there almost a year! haha


That's not true. We all think you and Ben are the greatest, Jacki!

Well as you know Vick, I think it's a better idea to stay with your current vehicle.


----------



## paintedcity

JackieB said:


> Well as you know Vick, I think it's a better idea to stay with your current vehicle.


Ya, until it breaks down and we dont have the funds or warranty to fix it.
Its not a better truck in the long run, even though I love it, the diesel would be the better option all the way around. But like I said, the numbers didnt work and we are stuck with no warranty, ect. I just pray that the Lord looks out for us with this truck, it seems to be his answer for us. Cant argue with that...lol. Good thing I love it hu?  

Jeezit, we like ya, but I tell ya, people just dont read and post to all the posts. So if horse.com comes back, please will you too?


----------



## OutRiding01

Ugh, I'm getting so frustrated too. I had a horrible weekend and kept trying to get on the forum to be with my forum family because I really needed you guys, and I couldn't. It was really crappy.

Jacki, I love, love, love hearing about you and Ben. I think he's the cutest freaking thing ever. Please give us another chance! I would insert a cute smiley here, but alas I don't feel any of the currently available ones are sufficient....


----------



## jeezitsjacki

I actually try to respond to a lot of the posts, mostly in general chat, but I have been trying. Thanks for everyone who cares, it actually means a lot. I have been trying to get more videos and more excting stuff of me and ben.. but its hard, but im trying!!


----------



## KiwiRyder

Is it still down?!?!?! I have given up on trying to bring KiwiRyder back to life on horse.com but I tried to log in under a new name & it tells me log in successful then nothing :evil: I am starting to get a complex doesn't horse.com want me anymore


----------



## Dakota Sunrise

Haha, I just found this place! :lol: 
How come no one told me about it?  It gets downright lonely everytime our forum goes down.  

LOL, just kidding! :wink: 8) 

I am glad I stumbled across this place though. I was about to make a thread and introduce myself and ask if anyone I knew was here, but I guess I don't have to now, lol. 8) good to see you guys!


----------



## CountryGirl43

Well welcome Dakota!!! Glad to see you made it here...

Ummmm...we did mention this site shortly after the big crash.

I am seriously thinking of not gong back.


----------



## KiwiRyder

Hey Guys yeah it is great here everyone is really friendly! I have been locked out of horse.com for over a week now tried to update my email stupid idea I miss everyone wish they would just come here & let horse.com die like it wants to hehe


----------



## JackieB

Dakota Sunrise said:


> Haha, I just found this place! :lol:
> How come no one told me about it?  It gets downright lonely everytime our forum goes down.
> 
> LOL, just kidding! :wink: 8)
> 
> I am glad I stumbled across this place though. I was about to make a thread and introduce myself and ask if anyone I knew was here, but I guess I don't have to now, lol. 8) good to see you guys!


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look everyone, it's Dakota Sunrise!!!!!! Those of you who don't know Dakota will really enjoy her participation in this forum. She's fantastic and has a huge heart for the animals.


----------



## JackieB

jeezitsjacki said:


> I actually try to respond to a lot of the posts, mostly in general chat, but I have been trying. Thanks for everyone who cares, it actually means a lot. I have been trying to get more videos and more excting stuff of me and ben.. but its hard, but im trying!!


\

I care, jacki! I always look for your posts to see what's up with you and Ben.


----------



## Ranger25

Hi guys, I think I registered here before the other place but just do not post that much at either. Looks like I am more of a reader/lurker. I just got back from a bowhunting for elk trip in Colorado and had a blast. Got to be part of a 10-12 horse pack string to bring out my friends big bull elk and another group's camp. Oh, and JackieB, One shot in the right place worked quickly!

Ranger25


----------



## AllegroAdante

Thanks for the welcome! 

And hello everyone (its horsesr4me)...glad to see some familiar ..er faces!!


----------

